# Rooting issue. Tried Heimdall method and can't figure out ODIN



## Lost Ear (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, everyone. I've decided to take over my wife's stratosphere and I have been struggling to root the phone and flash CWM recovery.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7840-kernel-guide-root-your-stratosphere/

I followed this instruction to the t and get stuck on ADB Remount not being allowed. I never get that "!" under the samsung logo from the heimdall flash zImage step. I tried reinstalling the drivers via the zadig.exe as provided by the heimdall package. I even tried the GC1 kernel as linked to in this post without any success.

I want to try http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16030-how-toguiderooting-the-stratosphere-simplified/

but all of the links in OP post is not working at all and I have absolutely no experience with ODIN so I need some guidance with this method of rooting and flashing CWM Recovery.

I am on a win 8.1 laptop. I do not have ready access to any other computer to install linux on or use the older windows version. Am I completely stuck? (as a rule, I do not touch my wife's windows 7 laptop. I may be able to convince her to let me use it for this purpose but I would rather use that as an absolutely very last resort).

thank you.

:EDIT:

found out the issue rather quickly after this post. leaving it up for other people who may be struggling with the same issue.

Capitalize "kernel" to "KERNEL" for the command, "heimdall flash --KERNEL root-zImage"

:EDIT2:

Now "adb devices" can't detect the phone. I have USB debugging enabled and it's not making any difference.

:EDIT3:

downloaded the official usb driver from samsung. Just find the stratosphere product page then go to the support page to download the file from them. That fixed the issue in EDIT2 section.

Having issue with the wifi not working now though. So gonna try to flash the different kernel and see if that fix it

:EDIT4:

flashing the GC1 kernel referenced earlier fixed the wifi issue.


----------

